# New Kings Palace in KL



## ndwgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

What do you think??


----------



## rcarpenter3d (Oct 5, 2011)

These look good. One suggestion though, the daylight scenes might look better if you used HDR techniques to boost color range. Multiple photos with different exposures can really turn out well when composited together using a post production pass in photoshop or similar program.


----------

